# living room furniture arrangement



## mandolynn (Jan 28, 2009)

What functions are you looking for for the two rooms? The family room and then a dining room? Or entry? I think to make the family room seem more like a seperate room it would work to put the couch where the recliner is now. If you dont like looking at the back of it when you come in you could scrounge up a table for the back and put a plant and a few doo hickies on it. Technical term.

If you want a dining room for the area next to the family room it could work. Putting a large area rug under it would help, too. A smaller round table if you have one so that it can be placed a little further from the door. 

You could also try moving the small table that is under the window to the long wall on your left as you come in the door, and put a mirror over it and a few hooks, to make that more of an entryway. Hmm. That's all I've got. Good luck.


----------

